# UK with E1 Visa wanting to marry US Citizen



## whileame (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a US citizen and my boyfriend has been in the US working with an E1 for about 6 years. We are ready to get married now.

A few questions...
1. Should we marry in the US or UK? I think US would be easier but, would like to marry in UK so that his elderly parents could attend.

2. How difficult is the AOS process for his green card after we are married?

3. Since he is already here, working with an E1 visa, is there any chance he would be required to go back to the UK to wait during the AOS process?

4. Once we have married and his AOS has successfully processed how difficult would it be for us to move to England in a few years?

Thank you for any and all help and advice!! New to this all!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

One you marry in the US.. immediately file for AOS cost around $1400 
Adjusting Status - including concurrent 1-130

do not leave the US until you have the greencard 

you can move back to the UK but may lose the green card


----------

